# New Home For My Music Nib



## apple320 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got this one finished this morning and thought I would post her up.
The blind cap is one I pulled out of my parts bin so I did the top of the cap black to match.












Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 26, 2010)

Chris,
That's a real looker.  What is the material you used?


----------



## hewunch (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## apple320 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you all

The blank was one I got a couple years ago.  I have a bad habit of every couple months of buying a crap load of blanks and then it sits at the shop a year or so before I get it made into a pen.  Not sure what kind of pen the blind cap was off of but it went real nice onto M9 .75 thread so that is what I made the end of the body. The nib was a Platinum 3776 music nib.

Chris


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 26, 2010)

I have been curious about the music nibs, how well do they compare to the traditionals?


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sho is PURDY!


----------



## apple320 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am really liking it as it has a bit of flex, or at least it feels smoother than say my Lamy .9 nib

Chris


----------

